
Why are Computer Vision salaries so much lower than Machine Learning? - lscore720
Looking at salary numbers online, a CV scientist salary can be roughly 15% - 30% lower than ML scientist salaries.  What explains this (more specifically than supply&#x2F;demand)?  Thanks!
======
mazeway
I remember Jeff Hawkins said in an interview that CV has less money in it than
most people think.

------
fuckemem
CV is more fun than ML?

